# Internetseiten per Datei aufrufen->Link betätigen->als Datei abspeichern



## Hardy002 (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo hab da mal ne Frage. Ich möchte eine tool mit VB programmieren. 

Ich möchte nacheinader eine Internetseite aufrufen:
http://www.testseite.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=
wobei nach keyword= die Artikelnummer aus einer Excel Datei geladen wird

die Links zu den Seiten sehen dann zb so aus:

http://www.testseite.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=825216
http://www.testseite.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=315681

nachdem die Seite geladen wurde soll das Programm den Produktlink betätigen und anschließend das Artikelbild auf meinem PC unter c:\bilder\ unter der zugehörigen Artikelnummer speichern.

Wie kann ich an die Sache rangehen um das Problem zu lösen. Für ein paar gute ideen wäre ich sehr glücklich 

Ps. ich bin noch ein kleiner Anfänger in VB...

mfg der Hardy


----------



## words_of_silence (13. Juni 2008)

Hallo Hardy,

ich habe zwar nicht genau verstanden, wie du die Seite aufrufen willst, ob a.) über den Internet Explorer oder b.) über ein Webcontrol auf deiner Form?! 
Für b.) einfach in der Controlliste links in der IDE Rechtsklick --> Komponenten --> Microsoft Internet Controls u. dann den WebBrowser auf die Form ziehen.

1. Schritt: Excel - Datei öffnen
 --> Variante 1: statisches Einbinden unter Projekt Verweise, dann Microsoft Excel 12.0 Library

Dim oExcel as Excel.Application
o.Workbooks.Open "Dateipfad"

--> Variante 2: dynamisches Einbinden (immer besser, da versionsunabhängig) --> 

Dim ExcelApp As Object
Set ExcelApp = CreateObject(vbNullString, "Excel.Application")
ExcelApp .Workbooks.Open "Dateipfad"

2. Schritt: Artikelnummern auslesen (wahrscheinlich inner Schleife) u. in Klasse o. Array packen

ExcelApp.Cells(x,y).Value

3. Schritt: Link zusammen bauen (wieder Schleife u. Array durchlaufen) u. navigieren

Dim sLink As String
Dim oBla As 

For i = 0 to UBound(Array)

sLink = "http://www.testseite.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=" & Array(i)
Webbrowser.Navigate sLink

Next

4. Schritt: Bild auslesen (müsste dann auch in der For - Schleife von Schritt 3 erfolgen)
Mhhhm... Etwas schwieriger... Vorschlag:

HTML - Seite speichern (WebBrowser.ExecWB OLECMDID_SAVE, OLECMDEXECOPT_DONTPROMPTUSER, "Dateipfad") und dann dort den Imagepfad ziehen...

Wie gesagt, nicht so einfach zu lösen, da dein Anliegen mir noch nicht ganz klar ist. 

So long,

wos

EDIT:
Schritt 4: Du müsstest den Dateipfad dann logischerweise wieder zusammenbauen --> Dateipfad = "C:\bilder\" & Array(i) & ".jpg" or whatever.


----------



## Hardy002 (14. Juni 2008)

Hallo danke für die schnelle Antwort

Hier mal ein Beispiel: ich habe von meinem Liferanten eine Preisliste mit verschiedenen Artikeln. Leider fehlt mir dazu der Link für die Bilder. Da ich nun die Bilder für meinen eigenen online Shop benötige muß ich für jede Artikelnummer per Explorer die Seite aufrufen und das Bild händig runterladen. Das ist bei sehr vielen neuen Artikeln pro Moant ziemlich nervig...

Hier mal ein Beispiel 
auf der Seite

http://www.morgenstern-reparatur-service.tv/shop/
gibts ein Suchfeld ->
dort gebe ich die gesuchte Artikelnummer ein->
Eingabe von: SFPKD17205 im Suchfeld
rödel rödel...
es kommt eine Vorschau mit einem kleinen Bild und einem Link zum Artikel-> den Klick ich mit der Maus an...
Ich habe nun eine Produktbeschreibung mit größeren Bild. Dieses Bild speichere ich dann auf meinem Recher-> Rechter Mausklick Bild speichern unter... 

Und dann geht der spaß von vorne los....

Diesen Vorgang möchte ich gerne irgendie automatisch ablaufen lassen.
Sollte doch irgendwie zu machen sein oder

mfg der Hardy


----------



## words_of_silence (16. Juni 2008)

Ahhh, ok, verstehe...

Und warum das Ganze ausgerechnet mit VB?! 0o Ich glaube, da bietet sich ASP.NET oder anderes besser an?!

Wieso fragst du nicht einfach nach dem FTP - Zugang und lädst es direkt runter bzw. frag doch einfach an, ob sie dir die Bilder nicht (gezippt) zuschicken können?! 
Dafür so'n Aufwand zu betreiben und extra 'nen Programm zu schreiben....?!


----------



## Hardy002 (16. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ja es muß halt nicht unbeding VB sein. Ich bekomm wie gesagt eine Preisliste und da steht nur folgendes drin:

Artikelnummer	 Produktname	 Preis	 Hersteller	 Kategorie	 Beschreibung	 Bestand	 Lieferstatus	 Herstellernummer	 EAN
120000	Paralleles-Kabel	1,90 EUR	No Name	Anschluss-Kabel	Länge: 2m	2	Bestellartikel		
120001	Paralleles-Kabel	2,20 EUR	No Name	Anschluss-Kabel	Kabel parallel 25 ST-ST 3m	0			
120002	Paralleles-Kabel	4,90 EUR	No Name	Anschluss-Kabel	Kabel parallel 25 ST-ST 5m	0		113382	

Da ich nun 3500 Produkte nicht mit der Hand bearbeite habe ich mit dem Excel VB ein kleines Makro erstellt wo alles für mein ZenCart Shop drin steht und aus dem NettoPreis einVK Preis wird. Außerdem lasse ich mir anhand der Kategorie den Versandpreis ausrechnen, die Kategorien werden umgeändert und an mein Shop angepasst, der Testeo Quellqode wird in die Bescheribung mit eingefügt und und und.....
Die ganze Sache sieht dann so aus wenns fertig ist:

p_products_model	p_products_type	ptc_categories_index_path	ptc_categories_linked_path	ptc_categories_destination_path	p_products_status	p_products_date_available	p_products_date_added	m_manufacturers_name	pd_products_name_de	pd_products_name_en	tc_tax_class_title	p_products_price	p_products_qty_box_status	pd_products_description_de	pd_products_description_en	p_products_quantity	p_products_image	pd_products_url_de	pd_products_url_en	p_products_weight	p_products_sort_order	EOREOR
120000	Product - General	PC-Zubehör|Anschlusskabel|			1		15.6.08 20:27	No Name	Paralleles-Kabel	Paralleles-Kabel	19%	5,852	1	<p><p><p><p>Länge: 2m<br>Hersteller Nr.:	Länge: 2m Hersteller Nr.: 	2	bilder/120000.jpg			0,5	0	EOREOR
120001	Product - General	PC-Zubehör|Anschlusskabel|			1		15.6.08 20:27	No Name	Paralleles-Kabel	Paralleles-Kabel	19%	5,313	1	<p><p><p><p>Kabel parallel 25 ST-ST 3m<br>Hersteller Nr.:	Kabel parallel 25 ST-ST 3m Hersteller Nr.: 	0	bilder/120001.jpg			0,5	0	EOREOR
120002	Product - General	PC-Zubehör|Anschlusskabel|			1		15.6.08 20:27	No Name	Paralleles-Kabel	Paralleles-Kabel	19%	11,319	1	<p><p><p><p>Kabel parallel 25 ST-ST 5m<br>Hersteller Nr.:113382	Kabel parallel 25 ST-ST 5m Hersteller Nr.: 113382	0	bilder/120002.jpg			0,5	0	EOREOR

Wie man sieht sind da ein paar Infos mehr drin. Und dank VB mache ich eine Aktualisierung in 15 min wo ich früher ne Stunde gebraucht habe. Da ich bislang alles irgendwie selber hinbekommen hab wirds mit dem Bildern doch auch irgendwie zu machen sein. Man will ich ja bei der Sache etwas lernen. 
PS.
Wenn ich von Anfang an zu meinem Lieferanten gesagt hätte in eurer Preisliste passt mir was nicht, dann würde ich da noch ewig drauf warten können bis dort was ändert.

Wenns mit asp.net irgendwie geht wär auch nicht schlecht. 
mfg der Hardy


----------

